# John Deere 4020 will not go into gear



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

Parked my John Deere 4020 synchronized last week and every thing worked fine. Started I yesterday and tried to put in gear and it wouldn't go in. What I noticed is when I tried to put it into gears 1,3 and 5 it would move forward once it started moving I could get it into only them 3 gears. It will not go into 1,3 and 5 very easy but will not go into the other 5 forward gears at all or the 2 reverse at all. It seems to me it's something with the clutch. Once I get into one of the 3 gears I push the clutch in ind it will not stop I have to take it out of gear. It was raining and we were moving cows so I have not had much time to look at it. But normally someone on here is very helpful on troubleshooting. 
Thanks,
Todda


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Seems like clutch to me. Does the clutch pedal travel still feel the same? Didn't the 4020 have an inspection hole in the clutch housing? I have an old IH tractor that the clutch will rust if it sits for months over the winter, never heard of it happening in a few days.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Sounds typical for what happens when a pressure plate operating bolt breaks. Remove inspection cover from bottom of clutch housing and inspect PP/throwout brg.


----------



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

If it is the pressure plate operating bolt is it a simple fix? Or does it need to be split?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Tractor must be split & PP removed from flywheel to R&R bolt.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

My 4010 did the same thing, you can go through the inspection plate and take a bar and unstick the pressure plate. Keep in mind you are on the road to a new clutch.


----------

